# Surprise! She delivered early! Pygmy babies!



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

This girl wasn't due until Feb 3rd, I noticed her udder today was massive but wasn't showing any other labor signs. An hour and a half after I checked her my husband came home from work saw a super wet fresh baby. Ran in to get me, by the time we threw on coats and came out a second baby was already on the ground. She wasn't cleaning them up so I got a towel and started drying them off because its REALLY cold today. They're both up and moving around and I am 99.9% sure she's not done and has at least one more baby in there.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! Boys or girls?


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

KST Goat Farm said:


> Congratulations! Boys or girls?


So far the little black and white is a doeling and the light carmel is a buckling.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

What a nice surprise. Will send congratulations after the last kid or afterbirth is delivered. Just joking around, sort of, congratulations on the easy delivery thus far.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Aww! So glad you found them and dried them!
How is mom doing?


----------



## wheel-bear-o (Jul 6, 2020)

They're so cute! How many days was she pregnant?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Did she have another? How are they? So glad you saw them ! Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Nice surprise, they’re cute. Hope all is well. Is mom a FF? You might have to teach her to be a mom.


----------



## Carmen in NC (Nov 16, 2019)

Congratulations..


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of response. I'm pretty sure she's done, afterbirth delivered. She is a FF. She wouldn't let them nurse at first I had to hold her down a bit. Her udder was VERY full too so I had to express a little out before the babies could latch on. One I got both babies kinda learning how to do it she started letting them. I'm going to keep a close eye on her the rest of the evening and worst case I'll milk her and bottle feed them. 

I noticed she has one teat that points the wrong direction. I'm not sure if its because she was so engorged or what but to get to it the babies actually have to stand behind her because it points out to the back. More things to watch. 

She really didn't want anything to do with them at first. I am so glad my husband found them when he did or I fear we may have lost them. She didn't even clean the gunk off the boys face. 

We ended with the two unless she is 100% fooling me, which I guess is always possible but not likely


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good job on getting the kids to drink! I hope the mom will start to take care of them now!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Glad she’s catching on. You might have to milk her down some more to make it more comfortable for her. I always give my FF a dose of banamine after they’ve dropped their placenta to help them get through the sore stage. Also, I’d keep an eye on them using both teats and not favoring one so there’s no problem with her udder later. Congratulations on your new additions


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks! Yeah we will be keeping a close eye on them. Worst case if she doesn't let them nurse she may have to lose custody and they'll be bottle babies. My sanity hopes she starts taking care of them tho


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

You might be in for a long night going out every couple hours, but you can do it! Sometimes it’s just takes the patience of a saint but it works out in the end.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

GoofyGoat said:


> You might be in for a long night going out every couple hours, but you can do it! Sometimes it's just takes the patience of a saint but it works out in the end.


I just got her to let both babies nurse. The boy is pretty good at it now. Hopefully the doeling catches on she's nursing but isn't as into it as the boy if that makes sense. I milked her a bit to get her less engorged. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds to me like you are doing a great job. Ff moms are a handful..they are scared, confused, and hurting a little. Sounds like she is doing well for her first two. Like @GoofyGoat says..it just takes a little effort...you are doing great!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

OpieDoodle said:


> We ended with the two unless she is 100% fooling me, which I guess is always possible but not likely


Officially: Congratulations on the birth of the twins. Way to jump in there, drying/warming the newborns, milking down the doe, helping the fids latch on. :great:


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Babies are doing well through the night and she's letting them nurse but because of the angle of her teats they are struggling. The only way for them to nurse is getting behind her and they struggle to find them unless I hold up her leg. They point backwards and are way back which is bizzare. My other goats never had this. I thought it may just be from being engorged but we milked her down and the babies have been helping and they've stayed that way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Give them a few days. And she will look like a train going by. Once the little ones get a little older...they wont mind.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Aw. Congrats. Please post more pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, congrats, they are cute.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks everyone! I am dying to get some more pictures of these babies but the late night and up every few hours clearly has kicked my butt. Its crazy to think back in college I could go days without sleeping LOL! 

More pictures to come


----------



## Coffee&Chickens (Jan 21, 2021)

Congrats on these adorable babies!


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

More pictures <3 Mom is doing WAY better with the babies, the babies are starting to nurse on their own. The little boy is still a very vocal guy. Its funny because when I'm in the stall with them he's climbing all over me but if I pick him up he's a screamer 

I'm very happy they're doing way better and momma is figuring it out. Hopefully down the road when we breed her again we don't have these same issues. I know first time moms can be finicky.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Adorable...congratulations


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

In the top picture he is eyeballing you, getting ready...
Very cute kids!
So glad mom is getting better at letting them nurse.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at them... awww...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh my! They are darling!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh enjoy that babies voice. He is sooo cute..and she is precious. You take a good picture! So glad to see they are doing great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

So Cute!! Glad they are healthy and that your doe is getting the hang of being a mom. Congratulations!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So cute - congrats!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

I’m sooooooo jealous


----------

